# Precipitação com a resolução de 0,1 mm - Que marca?



## nuninho (17 Ago 2014 às 22:09)

Olá.

Depois do transmissor Watson avariado, que marca tem a precipitação com a resolução de 0,1 mm (alta gama)? Davis?


----------



## nuninho (19 Ago 2014 às 12:36)

Há alguma marca com 0,1 mm (só a chuva acumulada mas não a velocidade de chuva)?

Porque em IPMA, qq registo há a resolução de 0,1 mm.


----------



## CptRena (20 Ago 2014 às 01:55)

De acordo com o site da PCE, a PCE FWS-20 tem resolução de 0,1mm para precipitações entre 0 e 1000mm sendo de 1mm a partir de 1000 e até 9999mm.

Mas pelo que tenho visto, não é isso que acontece na realidade.


A documentação da Davis diz que tem resolução de 0,1mm.


As do IPMA são um mundo à parte. Nas emas tem udómetros Lambrecht com resolução de 0,1mm. E nas emas da rede urbana usam udómetros Young também com a mesma resolução (0,1mm).


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Ago 2014 às 02:37)

CptRena disse:


> De acordo com o site da PCE, a PCE FWS-20 tem resolução de 0,1mm para precipitações entre 0 e 1000mm sendo de 1mm a partir de 1000 e até 9999mm.
> 
> Mas pelo que tenho visto, não é isso que acontece na realidade.



Se o Rain Gauge das PCE é igual ao das Watson, o que acredito que seja, a resolução é próximo de 0,3mm



CptRena disse:


> A documentação da Davis diz que tem resolução de 0,1mm.



Será que alguem poderia confirmar este valor? Estou convencido de que o normal é 0,2mm.
No entanto, acredito que exista mais do que um tipo nas Davis. Não sei se quem compra pode escolher o tipo, o que sei é que na eeprom da consola existe uma posição de memória destinada a definir o tipo de "rain collector" em uso. E os valores possíveis correspondem a três tipos de "rain collector": 0,1mm, 0,2mm, e 0,1IN


----------



## CptRena (20 Ago 2014 às 13:14)

Werk_AG disse:


> Se o Rain Gauge das PCE é igual ao das Watson, o que acredito que seja, a resolução é próximo de 0,3mm
> 
> Será que alguem poderia confirmar este valor? Estou convencido de que o normal é 0,2mm.
> No entanto, acredito que exista mais do que um tipo nas Davis. Não sei se quem compra pode escolher o tipo, o que sei é que na eeprom da consola existe uma posição de memória destinada a definir o tipo de "rain collector" em uso. E os valores possíveis correspondem a três tipos de "rain collector": 0,1mm, 0,2mm, e 0,1IN




Aparentemente a resolução do aparelho nada diz sobre qual o step.

Quanto às Davis a resolução também é de 0,1mm mas, como disse, isso não significa nada. O que interessa é mesmo qual o step. Como diz, Werk_AG, a Davis tem um step de 0,2mm com o adaptador para o sistema métrico montado (peso no balancé para avançar o tombar do balancé). Sem o adaptador cada tombo são 0,01in = 0,254mm.

Manual udómetro Davis  Aqui

Só mesmo uma estação feita por módulos, estilo as do IPMA, e com um datalogger programável onde ligam todos os instrumentos/sensores é que se consegue steps de 0,1mm.

Ou então alterar a área do udómetro para bater certo com 0,1mm  Mas depois a consola continuava a registar na mesma com o step de origem. Tinha que se alterar o firmware ou se não interessasse os dados da consola, podia-se fazer o hack no Cumulus, ou outro software do género, para obter os tais 0,1mm/tombo


Cá está alguém que se lembrou do mesmo que eu (em inglês)

 http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=568

Tradução Google da página anterior

 https://translate.google.com/transl...m/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=568&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## nuninho (20 Ago 2014 às 17:06)

Werk_AG disse:


> Se o Rain Gauge das PCE é igual ao das Watson, o que acredito que seja, a resolução é próximo de 0,3mm


Yeah, já sei e o manual é confuso e mentiroso/engano. 


Espero comprar Davis Vantage Pro2 Radiation Shield com a ventoinha aspirada ainda neste ano e muito depois fazer upgrade de pluvíometro de 0,2mm ("standard") para de 0,1mm (Rain Collector). 

Obrigado.


----------



## fsl (20 Ago 2014 às 19:01)

Tenho uma Davis VP2 e as hipóteses de calibração do "rain colector" são apenas três :

.1in
.01in
.2mm

Não disponibiliza a hipótese .1mm

O catálogo em Inglês também nunca refere .1mm.
Quando refere .1 sem indicar a unidade, subentende "in" (polegada)


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Ago 2014 às 19:26)

fsl disse:


> Tenho uma Davis VP2 e as hipóteses de calibração do "rain colector" são apenas três :
> 
> .1in
> .01in
> ...



E devem ser exactamente estas três as correctas!
Isso explica porque umas coisas que andei a fazer não batiam certo com a configuração em 0,1, pois eu estava a assumir que seria 0,1mm, e será então 0,1in!

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------

